

Secrets Of The Accidental Entrepreneur - chaz
http://techcrunch.com/2011/12/24/secrets-of-the-accidental-entrepreneur/

======
ojbyrne
I can't really take seriously anything that includes the statement "An
abililty to see the future makes Uri Geller famous."

Uri Geller is a charlatan. And since the author refers to SOPA, it seems
relevant to remind everyone he was one of the first to try and use an overly
broad computer law (DMCA) to suppress criticism of his dishonesty.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uri_Geller#Paranormal_claims>

Nothing to see here, move along.

~~~
mtgentry
Altuchur was just using Uri to make a larger point.."An abililty to see the
future makes Uri Geller famous but does not make a successful entrepreneur..."

James is a good writer. He has more nuggets of wisdom on his blog:
<http://jamesaltucher.com>

~~~
apu
Part of being a good writer is making arguments that make sense. If you use
such a broken premise as this, then it casts your whole argument into doubt.

------
sunjain
Very informative and sense of humor is not only awesome it conveys the point
very well. This is one of the most truthful and at the same time hilarious
commentary on doing a startup.

------
danhodgins
Very refreshing read - love the author's candor about success often being
accidental and mostly due to changing to idea mid-flight.

